# Found a dating app on kids Ipad



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

A few weeks ago I found by accident a dating app from my H itunes account from the kids Ipad by mistake. He down loaded it just 2 weeks after he left to work in AZ. I did confront him with a pic of the kids Ipad showing the app in his acount with the date he down loaded it. I got him to give me his Apple ID number before before I confrinted him. I needed it for the kids Ipad since he has his account loaded onthe Ipad, plus I figure I might need it another time when I have his phone at hand. I have his number stored on my phone for future use. 

I confronted him and he tried to deny having the app. till I showed him the pic I took of the kids Ipod showinf the app witht he date he down loaded. He finally did confess and he did start talking a lot. He told me he did it cause he was lonely and bored nad he was a little mad that I had the kids nad was always taking them places. This was in early JUly. 

He said that he never completed his profile. He says I had text him something that melted his heart so he deleted the app right away and never did anything with it. I have my doubts cause he could have just made that up and stuck to it. He never could tell me what it was that I said that stopped him that I had said. He had also admitted to thinking about leaving me in July. I can't get over those words. Its been 2-3 weeks and I keep trigering, I keep thinking that hes not sure he even wants to be married..though he says hes not leaving me.....I feel that hes not real sure he wants to continue our marriage forever. 

What makes things real real complicated is that, He is working in AZ for long term and I am living in CO with his parents and our kids. We lost our house in May, moved out in JUne and he left for AZ 2wks later, but 2 wks after that he wanted to leave me?

I don't know when we are going to be able to move anywhere. The plan is to move to AZ cause that is where the work is and that is where my H has wanted to move sicne 2009....but efver since hes been working in AZ hes been back and forth, but yet he does not really want to come back to live in CO (he doesn't want to deal with cold again)

So ever since i found that app....I can't concentrate, I trigger very very often and I check the phone log several times per day.

I'm trying to make myself not text him to make him wonder what I'm doing, but its proving really really hard since I have found the app.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

I found a newly opened Facebook account that my wife had set up just after her birthday last year.

I got on MY iPad and BOOM - the first thing that showed up was an email message from Facebook welcoming her. It was sent to an email account I didn't even know she had.

My wife has never been computer literate and only uses her laptop to play games - I thought.

So I have not confronted but I am watching the Facebook account and the email closely.

Good luck to you. I know how you feel.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have no idea why you are still with this guy. He's proven to you a million times he's a cheating scumbag and has no intention of stopping.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

He either HAS to find a place for his family in Az or find a job in Co. Whichever it is, it has to be done pronto. Meaning next week.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

walkonmars said:


> He either HAS to find a place for his family in Az or find a job in Co. Whichever it is, it has to be done pronto. Meaning next week.


I agree, but its not going to happen that fast. I'm waiting on his pay check stubs so I can file bankrupcy, its supposed to be mailed over a week ago, but they are not here yet as of friday. 

I did tell him yesterday that I can't live this way for another year. If he doesn't want us to live in AZ with him then he needs to start calling his union jobline everyday until he gets a job out here and come home....or we need to move to AZ by this summer


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

> He told me he did it cause he was lonely and bored nad he was a little mad that I had the kids nad was always taking them places.


And this, the fact that you were entertaining your/his children entitled him to cheat on you?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

blueskies30 said:


> .* He told me he did it cause he was lonely and bored nad he was a little mad that I had the kids nad was always taking them places. This was in early JUly. *





blueskies30 said:


> *He had also admitted to thinking about leaving me in July.* I can't get over those words. Its been 2-3 weeks and I keep trigering, I keep thinking that hes not sure he even wants to be married..though he says hes not leaving me.....I feel that hes not real sure he wants to continue our marriage forever.


You know, you are just denying the truth. When I get bored, when my family is out of town, I go to the movies with my buddy, play a video game, go visit my parents, watch netflix, look at graduate programs and etc etc etc. Filing out a dating program isn't even anywhere on my mind at all. Let alone filling one out, but stopping because of a text.

He remedies his jealousy of you, the kids, and boredom, by downloading a dating app and contemplating divorce?

Sorry for being blunt, but do you see how ridiculous that sounds?


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit? (Jan 6, 2013)

If I "lost" a house, I doubt I'd have/want an ipad. Good thing you obtained/keeped your luxury item(s) to find the dating app.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> You know, you are just denying the truth. When I get bored, when my family is out of town, I go to the movies with my buddy, play a video game, go visit my parents, watch netflix, look at graduate programs and etc etc etc. Filing out a dating program isn't even anywhere on my mind at all. Let alone filling one out, but stopping because of a text.
> 
> He remedies his jealousy of you, the kids, and boredom, by downloading a dating app and contemplating divorce?
> 
> Sorry for being blunt, but do you see how ridiculous that sounds?


She ignores anyone who posts things like this to her. She has for months.


----------



## Speed (Dec 9, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> She ignores anyone who posts things like this to her. She has for months.


Yea she comes on here and posts her woes and the new folks fall for it. It just goes on and on. She doesn't want help. She wants attention.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> She ignores anyone who posts things like this to her. She has for months.


Oh, then she needs to quit complaining and accept her non-role in the marriage. Thanks for the heads up you two.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I have no idea why you are still with this guy. He's proven to you a million times he's a cheating scumbag and has no intention of stopping.


:iagree:

This post hits the nail on the head.

I have been on TAM for almost a year, and have not seen anything that would indicate any type of remorse on his part. He is a cake eater and you enable it. 

How are you even comfortable with him working in AZ long term? You know he is still actively cheating on you, right?


----------

